# heck of a note..



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i always thought brits were fanatical dog-lovers...
http://animaltracks.today.com/_news...tar-of-harry-potter-film-is-now-a-shelter-dog


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

With all the Harry Potter fans around the world, I cannot believe one couldn't be found to give Berry a retirement home. That's pretty sad...


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

From what I read on another site, this is not the dog that was used in the film, it was a Wolfhound, not a GSD. And most if not all of it was CGI. 

Have to research that, but I don't remember the "dog" in the movies as a GSD, I think someone just came up with a story to try to get the dog they were dumping adopted. Sounds like it's working, with over 100 people applying, including people in the US. Who probably never would have considered adopting an older GSD from anywhere, much less over seas without the label this dog comes with.


----------



## Mark Horne (Oct 12, 2006)

i always thought brits were fanatical dog-lovers...

Another well thought our comment, what has this to do with being British and our love of dogs.

Per capita we destroy substantially less dogs a week than the US; our animal welfare laws are much stricter, as are our laws for commercial animals. And most of all it doesn't vary state to state... we’re not perfect but we are consistent, and we try and think before we speak or type.

Incidentally it’s a capital "I" when one begins a sentence, unfortunately we have to tolerate underlying racist remarks, rudeness and ignorance, but we should accept poor grammar.

Mark


----------



## Rob Kringel (Aug 2, 2011)

Mark Horne said:


> i always thought brits were fanatical dog-lovers...
> 
> Another well thought our comment, what has this to do with being British and our love of dogs.
> 
> ...


Wow. You should proof read your own posts.


----------

